# Know or knew any famous people??.....



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

*Know or knew any "famous" people??.....*

And I don't mean just met or shook hands.

Just thought this may be an interesting topic. My only claim to fame in this category would be the actress Renee Zellweger. I knew her well throughout high school (dated a co-cheerleader friend of hers). From soccer with her older brother to water balloon fights at her house. I laughed and thought it was strange when I went to the movie theater to see her in her big breakout movie "Jerry Mcguire". I was sooo happy for her, she deserved it.

Had a friend that went to high school with Carrot Top the comedian.

Anyone with any "famous" acquaintances??


----------



## Corky (May 22, 2004)

My brother-in-law is Tracy Lawrence (country singer)......


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

I have a midget aunt that was a "munchkin" in the wizard of Oz. She's still alive and well in arizona & still does appearances.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

poops said:


> I have a midget aunt that was a "munchkin" in the wizard of Oz. She's still alive and well in arizona & still does appearances.


My daughter who is 3 yrs old. Is addicted to the 1939 film "The Wizard of Oz". 
Which has been paying lately on TNT.

Was she "your aunt" in the original version?


----------



## Capt Black (May 21, 2004)

Gave Robert Blake a ride to a mechanic shop in Ft. Stockton when his RV broke down. That was just post-Baretta days. Later, Aubrey


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

I have duck hunted with the (former) Texas Rangers bullpen catcher. LMAO


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Gene Kelly had dinner at my house in 1974. He was promoting a Real Estate Project that I was doing some market analysis for.

Billy Idol (William Broad) and I are in the same motorcycle club (The Too Much Fun Club) and he and I have had a few beers together.

I went Salmon fishing with Dusty Baker when he was running the San Francisco Giants.

I am not close to any of the above, just aquainted.


----------



## poops (Apr 15, 2006)

scwine said:


> My daughter who is 3 yrs old. Is addicted to the 1939 film "The Wizard of Oz".
> Which has been paying lately on TNT.
> 
> Was she "your aunt" in the original version?


If you mean "was I born yet".... no. She was either 13 or 15 when a friend snuck her on the set. She is my mom's half-sister (No-pun intended), same dad, different mom. There's only a few of the originals left, but those that can tour go around the country in costume for special Wizard of Oz events.

If you can send me your email at [email protected] I'll send you a digital copy of her picture for your daughter.

Poops


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Not a real celeb yet, but I coached a kid that pitches for the A's now named Chad Gaudin. Used to hang out at Morten Andersen's house (Oldest kicker in the NFL for the Falcons now) when I was a kid and met a lot of other Saints players. Used to serve Peyton Manning and his brother Cooper at a bar I tended back home. Used to hang out with them a lot in a big group, but never really became good buds with them. They were both cool and unassuming guys. Never expected anything just for being a Manning. I worked with their dad, Archie quite a bit when I did the sports radio thing. Had a lot of studio time and shared a few meals, but again, not anything more than acquaintances.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

I know Angel!


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

I'm a star in Europe.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

A friend of mine is best friends with Shane Lechler - former Aggie and punter in the NFL - 

I nearly knocked George Strait over walking into a restroom at the San Antonio Rodeo years ago...LOL He said "come on in cowboy!"

SCWINE, where did you go to high school?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Corky said:


> My brother-in-law is Tracy Lawrence (country singer)......


Awesome, glad to see he is somewhat making it back on the airwaves


----------



## StacyW (Sep 1, 2004)

*Not much*

I was born and raised in Woodstock New York.Since I am the baby girl of 11 siblings it was them who had the "cool friends" Gilligan on the show "Gilligan Island" had a son who attended school with my brother. My most memorable is the group "New Orleans". We played lots of flag football with that group but once again I new them from my siblings. Ran into a lot of other recording artist due to the fact they did there recording at a studio in Woodstock near the Bear Cafe that my sister and brother worked at. Got some autographs and pictures from them but I didn't know them.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

One of my best friends is Bum Phillip's daughter, so have had the pleasure of being at his house, and around him on several occasions. Had the chance to be around Wade Phillips, also. Willie Nelson kissed me once (not sure if that's something to brag about), and rode an elevator will Mel Tillis.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I got some one on one training with Frosty little [Glenn little] he is a giant in the clown indusrty he is a retired barnum and baily ring master and was part of the big circus for 75 years.I was at clown camp with him.Just a note how he is treated everywhere he goes someone carries a bag of tootsie pops and a chair.When he talks to you there is someone to hold his tootsie pop and another person to hold the chair.Awesome man full of stories,Everyone he meets he has a story from close to were they live since the circus probably went close to there house.He told me that when they came to houston in the early 70's the mayor of houston had some of our finest take him grocery shopping and to wash his clothe's.Think they would do that now for a clown.


----------



## rippin lips (Jan 8, 2005)

I grew up and still keep it touch with Buhner family (Jay Buhner)AKA Bone Head retired from Seatle Mariners.Went to lunch few times with Mike Stanton.

I have meet a lot of other famous people and did some work for ,but not close as far as hanging out type friends.

Here is a small list of who I meet

Tommy Lee Jones
Clint Eastwood
Bill Clinton
Hannas with (Hanna Barbara cartons)
Jessi(sp) barfield (Blue jays)
Nolan Ryan


----------



## bradc (May 21, 2004)

LOL.....My 3 yr old son loves that movie too. Along with Willy Wonka.



scwine said:


> My daughter who is 3 yrs old. Is addicted to the 1939 film "The Wizard of Oz".
> Which has been paying lately on TNT.
> 
> Was she "your aunt" in the original version?


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

I went to the same high school as Trouthunter, does that count????
Rick


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

Freddy Fender would ride Harley's with our "Recreational riding group" in my younger, wilder days. I've hunted with some movie stars Lee Horsley (he hosts a show now), Martin Kove (was the evil karate instrutor on Karate Kid), Michael Talbot (Miami Vice, Rambo).




Oh and I know Trouthunter


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

One of my customers is one of the Dr's from General Hospital retired.


----------



## texjam (Jun 6, 2006)

Jammed with Clint Black at Watergate in Kemah in the mid '80's. Got him an audition at the Turtle Club, where I was playing, but he wanted too much money. Great harp player and very confident. Knew every weird Buffet song.


----------



## Mark E. (May 26, 2005)

I know Josh Beckett (Red Sox pitcher), I guide Quail Hunts for him on his ranch in South Texas. On my 3rd year guiding down there.


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Soapeddler said:


> A friend of mine is best friends with Shane Lechler - former Aggie and punter in the NFL -
> 
> I nearly knocked George Strait over walking into a restroom at the San Antonio Rodeo years ago...LOL He said "come on in cowboy!"
> 
> SCWINE, where did you go to high school?


Thats funny. I have had the pleasure of knowing Strait for years now. Really nice guy. Lets see going through my contact list I have here

Scott Williamson - pitcher without a team
Adam Dunn - Reds
Fred Whitfield- Calf Roper
Mr. George Strait- King of Country Music
Bucky Richardson - Aggie Quarterback

Bout it


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I had dinner with Dan Rather and his wife, then watched the Texas play in the Palo Duro (sp) canyon with them one summer. Old high school buddy was working the horses for the play that summer.


----------



## Flynm (Mar 22, 2005)

My step-cousin is one of the stars of "The Big Bang Theory". Jim Parsons, aka Sheldon.

When I was in high school, I met George Strait several times while I was working at Silver Wings in Brenham.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

When I was around 7 or 8 years old Jimmy Dean of Jimmy Dean sausage and singer. His Mother used to cut my hair. They lived next door to my Aunt in Plainview Texas. He remembered those 2 boys (my brother and me) one time when he was in Alaska. I contacted him (cause I was stationed there at the time) and we went hunting together.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Back in the early '80's I worked for Allen Shepherd, He spent some time on the Moon.. Windward Coors Deer Park Tx.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I don't have any close friends that are famous, but I've known a few and have met a few. 

My youngest son has been on several TV news shows and a telethon (as have my wife and I). The last time he was on TV, he was on the CBS Morning News show in New York. This was in 2001, just before 9/11. They also did an NBC Dateline piece on his treatment for cancer, but it never aired. 

I've met Former President Bush (he sat next to me at Goode Co. BBQ) and he was very nice. My wife met Barbara when she came to MD Anderson to read books to the kids when my youngest was a patient there. No publicity, no big deal, just a nice thing to do. A very classy lady, IMO. The Bush family has had my bicycle team (HPD Bicycle Relay Team) to their place in Maine twice, but I missed both trips. Close calls don't count, I know.

I sat and talked with then Governor-Carrington of New Mexico on a flight to New Orleans many years ago. Very nice man. Very excited about his education plans and his hopes for his state. His Navajo State Trooper body guard was nice too. I still have his card with is home phone written on it. Never called him, though. I guess he was one-termer.

I grabbed anchor Connie Chung in a bear-hug when I was worked volunteer security at the Houston Republican convention many years ago. She was a tiny lady, but I had to pick her up and turn her around when she tried to sneak through security after failing to sweet-talk her way around. She never stopped smiling and was quite funny, but I made her get back in line. After she went through, she came back and gave me a hug for being nice about it.

I also searched the Governor of Utah during that same convention. I started searching him, saying, "Sir, you need to empty your pockets". His bodyguard, who was still back in line says, "Hey! Don't you know that's the Governor of Utah!"

I reply, "I'm' terribly sorry for that mistake. GOVERNOR, would you mind emptying your pockets?".

He laughed.

My kids played with Renee Russo/Don Johnson's kids when they were in Kingwood making "Tin Cup". I didn't meet either of them.

A good friend from college was one of the lead kid actors in the "Sound of Music". He quit acting a few years later and is now a successful geologist living in the PNW. He like Julie Andrews, but said she'd forget and cuss like sailor in front of the kids. They all thought she was funny.

For a year or so, I corresponded by email with actress Valerie Vernon, who played "Pink Power Ranger" on the long-running series. Last I heard, she was trying to make it as a singer. She had leukemia and a bone marrow transplant, with a similar diagnosis to my son, and we both belonged to the same Internet support group.

I knew several of the players in the Enron scandal, including one now in prison. I consdier them infamous, which is another category altogether.


----------



## SARGENTTX (Aug 8, 2007)

*A.j.foygt*

20 Some Odd Years Ago Went To This X-mass Party Several Years In A Row At A Auto Shop Down Town Houston Shot Craps With A.j His Pockets Were To Deep For Me


----------



## wfishtx (Apr 10, 2006)

I played high school football with Ladanian Tomlinson, or should I say, I played against him in high school. We played against each other during the season as well as during a 7 on 7 tournament in Waco the summer before my junior year in high school (he was a senior) and ended up grabbing dinner with him and a few of his buddies. 

I've still got the video of that game. The way he's going, he should be in the Hall of Fame on his first ballot and I'm thinking an item for Ebay might be a perfect place for this video shortly thereafter.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Used to hang out with Ron Jeremy back in the day.


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

I worked for movie stars and baseball icons when they served on the TPWD Commission. I was probably the reason they left.


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I've met Monty Weeks


----------



## bbfishbone (May 21, 2006)

*Famous*

I grew up with a wild bunch--Had a P.E. teacher for 3 years named LYNARD SKINNER-Had friends that named a band after him but spelled it different
Ran around with Ronnie VanZant, got beat up by Jonny, Partied with Greg and Duayn Almond back in the 60's
Allen Collins
Gary Rossington Chris & Cassie Gains
Billy Powell
A very long list to name them all. I still comunicate with some of the live ones. This thread brings back old memories--LIFE IS Good-Live it hard


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

My grandfather was a famous man to me. Still remember his hunting and fishing stories from the early 19th century.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

I met Coach fran at the airport in Las Vegas hummm!!!!

Getting into a cab at the San Fran airport I looked across and Bill Walsh was getting out of another cab we just looked at each other and just smiled and waved. I need to get out more HAHA


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

I ate dinner with Clay Walker once

I went to high school with Paul Wall & the Chamillionaire (I can believe I am openly admitiing this)

Oh I have also hung out with Roger Creager (who loves to fish) and his band a few times


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Soapeddler said:


> SCWINE, where did you go to high school?


Katy High School '84-'88


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I was almost famous!  When I first got out of high school I wanted to be an actor (one of the many things in life I wanted to be), I auditioned for a part (one of the leading parts) in the movie T.A.P.S. ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taps_(film) ) . Too bad I had my head up my *****! My girlfriend at the time said "I don't want you to leave me and become a famous".... lol... I suppose at the time girls were more imprtant to me than fame and fortune sad4sm sad4sm


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

madf1man said:


> My grandfather was a famous man to me. Still remember his hunting and fishing stories from the early 19th century.


mine was the same for me!!!

went to highschool with lance berkman, one of my best friends back in the day's brother is rick mcray (rythm guitar for george straight)

got rick trevinio (country singer) drunk at a small (hole i nthe wall really) bar in silver city new mexico.

one of my best friends dated rene zellwigger in highschool (does thet count for me? 6 deg of separation and all)

i have a couple more but cant think of them off hand
i saw jim brown (old school footballer)and kathy griffin (really bad comedian) at the airport once lol got pics to proove it somewhere lol

ahhh yes my favorite, i was at a concrete seminar in tampa florida about 5-6 yrs ago, spent the night at, well lets just say a place where people give money to women to dance, (they close later over there too). 6 am come along, and my buddy and i get in the elevator, there was a little short guy (5-8 maybe) but really thick (muscle) and as the elevator gets close to the bottom, i got a good look at his face, and the 1st words out of my HUNG OOOOVVVVVEEERRRR mouth was "no shart thats kurt angle" (not a direct quote) he just looked at me, said how you doin, and shook my hand.

only thought i had was "man i could whoop him and im hung over " lmao

ahhh yes good times


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

Went deep sea fishing with Willie Nelson once. It was hot and he cut his pants legs to make shorts. He was a very funny guy. His cigs smell funny too.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Chuck Mitchell (the guy that played Porky) was a very close family friend. When my dad and me went out to LA to visit he introduced us to a bunch of different actors. 

My dad was a professional drag racer back in the 70's so I grew up around a lot of the greats from that sport.


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Pat Green...played for my frat at Tech before he was big time, mainly covers...drank several beers with him and firends...he would only remember me by he drunk guy who always asked to play the Duke of Hazzard theme song...

George Strait....met back in high school several times...his brother lives in my home down and had a niece one year younger than me.

Roger Stauback...played basketball with him several time about 4 years ago at Jesuit in Dallas. My good friend is friends with his son..

Michael Irvin....met at PF Changs in Dallas, he had an eye for my wife 

Have met tons of semi famous football players as one of my friends worked for the Cowboys for 3 years before moving to the Oakland Raiders this year..


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Shook hands with President's Ford, Carter, Bush 41, Clinton, Bush 43 when Bush Library opened in 1997. I also met Arnold Schwarzenegger and Kevin Cosner when library opened. Kevin was tall - as tall as Bush 41 at around 6 4", Arnold was smaller than me around 5" 10". Met Sec of States James Baker in 1991 and Condelesa Rice in 2003 and each time in Kuwait. 

Met Jimmy Buffet twice fishing in Costa Rica on Pacific side. Loaned him a boat once and met him a 3rd time at Margaritaville in New Orleans during Jazz Fest. Nice guy! 

Stayed in a private fly-in only mountain lodge in Canada- John Travolta was there with his family the same week my wife and I were there. Got friendly by treating him like you would anyone else. He was a fair with a fly fishing rod but was having trouble rolling a dry fly under trees. I started helping him and that broke the ice. We ate dinner together most nights and played some great bridge card games after dinner. He is a good bridge player and another nice guy.

Met several other VIPs over my years any found it best to treat them like you would anyone else. Just be nice and let them make the 1st move.


----------



## CoolChange (May 21, 2004)

I'm a good friend of Legate!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

CoolChange©© said:


> I'm a good friend of Legate!


Hard to top that one!


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

ATE_UP_FISHERMAN said:


> Went deep sea fishing with Willie Nelson once. It was hot and he cut his pants legs to make shorts. He was a very funny guy. His cigs smell funny too.


this one reminded me, wehn i was in highschool, i did seamless gutters during the summer, was up in dripping springs doing a repair job. it started raining and the wind started blowing really hard so i took off. headed back to SA i took 290 to 281, well on my way out of this place i come over a hill (i wanted to get home fast) hauling burro and this long hair hippy guy pulls out infront of me on a golf cart, i slammed on the breaks, and swerved just missing willey by maybe a foot. i just left lol willy would have kicked my butt lol.

i almost ruined some good times, this was around 1991 i guess.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

I got to sing with Rick Forrester once. Just don't get much better than that! Guy


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

I took Harbormaster fishing. He sucks at it. I caught all the fish. Had to listen all day to him dissing every person he knows, except me. :biggrin:


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Not me but my Grandpa was roommates with LBJ at SWT while he was in College. Always thought that was kind of neat. 

I have meet many of the old county stars, Willy, Cash, Mel, Tammy, ect ect.....from growing up in Schroeder Hall. My family owned it until about 8 years ago. I was young then and barely remember most of them. I can vividly remember Brooke Sheilds being there for a photo shoot....wonder why.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Waylong Jennings used to pump my gas when I still lived in Littlefield. And I went to High School Waylon's nefew (Willie Jennings).

Gotten Drunk with Randy Rogers after shows he played at the Innkeeper.


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I'm best friends w/ the famous " Noo Noo " the clown!Does that count?!


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

My cousin was roommates with Garth Brooks at Oklahoma State and wrote two songs that he recorded and both made it to the top ten. He also sang at two of my cousin's weddings. You should have seen the look on the faces of the people in the pews when he came out to sing the wedding songs. They still are great friends. A very cool and laid back guy. 

I fly a lot so I've been on the same plane with Peyton Manning, Lyle Lovett, Pam Tillis and Richard Schlesinger from 48 Hours


----------



## Cataholic (Aug 28, 2006)

scwine said:


> Katy High School '84-'88


Ahh the good old days, I graduated from Katy in '88 also.


----------



## fishslik5 (Jun 6, 2006)

I am also friends with the "Famous Klown known as NOO NOO"! Don't know if that counts for me or against me but it's the chance I'm willing to take. By the way NOO; Yousaid Frosty was a giant in the clown world, does that me he was a really really big guy and how big was the chair he sat in. Just wondering.


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

We work on alot of NFL,NBA and Major League guys cars. Have done a couple rap artists but we don't do alot of them. We've done cars for Mario Williams,Jamie Sharper,Charles Spencer,Chester Pitts,ND Kalu,Alfred Malone,Nate Clements($80 million dollar man from 49ers),Amobi Okoye for the NFL guys,,,we get to know each of them pretty well, I fish regular with Charles Spencer,Mario will come over to our house to eat and we ride 4wheelers together. NBA guys we've done are Antonio McDyess,Brian Skinner and Mike James. Mike and I are pretty close, we play golf together, played last week with him and Bonzi Wells. We've only done one car for a baseball player and that was for Morgan Ensberg. Two pretty famous people we've done jobs for but never personally met are Mary Lou Retton and someone you may have heard of that we did some custom seats for in his Secret Service Limo is the 41st President of the United States, George Bush Sr. The secret service agent is one of the guys that jumped on John Hinkley when he shot Reagan. Actually at the time he was a DC Cop that worked with the Secret Service, he retired from DC police and is now on former President Bush's detail.


I know AJ Foyt and AJ Foyt IV, worked with them on the IRL team for 2 years, still talk to them occassionally. My best friend was a Crew Chief for AJ and won the Indy 500 on his first try,,,he now works for Penske on the #2 Miller Lite car,,,


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I grew up with danny heep.


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Waylong Jennings used to pump my gas when I still lived in Littlefield.


He was also ruttin' after my MIL. Does that count?


----------



## SNM (Aug 16, 2005)

*Famous People*

I messed around with Eva Longoria in College. (A&M Kingsville)


----------



## GalvestonSharker (Aug 15, 2007)

*good post*

*Bruce Willis*: Built his house in Idaho drank beer with him in living room for 2 hours one night after work. Still friends to this day.

*Reginal Denny* the truck driver that got beat up during the riots. My sister is hi s hair stylist. 
*
Suzanne Summers *

My brother and me worked for her in California after the earth quake replacing her roof. My brother has a pair of her pantys do not ask how he got them.

*Keith Warren Outdoors.*

Fish with Keith and some of his crew at times down here offshore.

*
Aaron Semas Ty Murray Marvin and Mark Garret,Larry Sandvik. All cowboys I rodeod with in the last years before I retired from the rodeo circut. Some of them are world champions now.

I know several others but don't feel special to know them other than just normal people. 
*


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Flynm said:


> My step-cousin is one of the stars of "The Big Bang Theory". Jim Parsons, aka Sheldon.


That show is hilarious! We never miss it.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

SNM said:


> I messed around with Eva Longoria in College. (A&M Kingsville)


Sorry I just have to ask, was she "Desperate" back then??


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

Years ago, my dad, his sister and their mom was in the parking lot at the county fair when the entertainer for the day walked out to get his car and leave. They had a short conversation and he gave them an autograph. It was Elvis. My grandma said he was a nice young man. Nobody know what happened to the autograph.


----------



## finfinder951 (May 17, 2005)

My next door neighbor's Jim Voss, the astronaut (retired). I went to school with Randy and Dennis Quaid, we were in drama together. They went to Julliard and I went to Vietnam.

I got a couple of private trumpet lessons from Doc Severenson when I was in high school. I played Jones Hall with Clark Terry (Doc's Lead trumpet player at the time) a couple of times.

My Dad was on the USS Iwo Jima on the Apollo 13 recovery for NBC. He and his crew caught the video of the capsule splash down we've all seen. He's also won an Emmy. No, that doesn't make him famous, but he is in my eyes.


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

4 years ago I went to Denver on business. During my layover in Dallas I went to an airport bar and sat at the bar. This guy sits down next to me and orders a margarita and he has several music magazines in his hands. I hear him talking on the phone to someone talking about Austin City Limits etc. When he gets off the phone I say "You heading to Austin City Limits?" He says yes and I ask who is playing...he says "me". Once he said that I realized he was keith Urban. We sat there for atleast an hour talking about Austin, Australia, Texas, etc. He paid for my bar tab....since he has been in rehab I guess that wouldn't happen again. Amazing how much larger people look on TV, Urban is very short. No one else in the bar realized who he was. 

I also ran into Jeff Bagwell after his rookie season in Tomball. He was on his way to do a promotional photo shoot at a ranch a few hundred yards down from my house. He followed us home so he could find the place. 

We went to a bar on 1960 with Josh Beckett soon after he had signed his first MLB contract. Dude was not even 21 yet and we were buying beer for him. He came with a friend of mine's cousin.


----------



## wil.k (Aug 22, 2005)

_*I met*_
_* Capt. Tommy W. Countz *_
* >>>> CCA 2005 Guide of the Year <<<<*


----------



## raw10628 (May 23, 2004)

I've met a lot of people through my old man. He was in the Secret Service in the 70's working at the LBJ ranch on detail with Lady Bird after LBJ was out of office. We still recieved Christmas cards from Lady Bird up until the last couple of years. During that time he became good friends with a wide range of folks that I have met. Even have a couple of LBJ's hats that they gave to my dad. On the sweatband they read "Made Escpecially for President Lyndon B. Johnson" and have the presidental seal in the lining.

Willie, Jerry Jeff, Waylon, Merle, Kinky, Johnny Cash, Kristoferson, Ray Benson, David Alan Coe, Daryl Royal, 

Personally I don't know many. Went to high school and played ball with Scott Kazmir of the Tampa Bay Devil Rays and hang out with him some in the offseason when he's in town. I've met a ton of famous people, but wouldn't claim to know them even though most of the above know who I am. My dad has since passed on, but I still go see some of their shows from time to time and talk to them backstage after the show.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

My dad is pretty famous, most everybody in Texas City knows him!!!
I'll be there's plenty of 2coolers on here that know him as well.
Just think of The Texas Freedom Band.....


----------



## rangerjohn (May 15, 2006)

my wife is very close personal friends with the vice preseident of guatemala
she also used to be very good friends with a former guatemalan presidents daughter.


i dated hal ketchums daughter in middle school 
used to be the only 14 yr olds allowed into gruene hall every time he would play.


----------



## shepard24 (Jul 16, 2006)

*flip*

Flip Pallot stayed at my dad's crib on SPI last spring, does that count?


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

"Was" engaged to a two time space shuttle Commander's daughter. As Garth once said; "Thank God for unanswered prayers"! Wouldn't have my lovely bride and daughters had that relationship continued. Guy


----------



## bogeyman (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey SNM, when were you there, I'm from Kingsville and went to school there, knew Eva through some mutual friends as well.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

Drank many a beer with Joaquin Jackson when I was in college in Alpine, TX. For those that don't know him, he's a very famous Texas Ranger, wrote the book "One Ranger" Danced with Drew Barrymore at the Corona Club in Acuna when they were filming Bad Girls just outside of Bracketville.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

*good people*

I use to live in the Denver area a few years back, and was fortunate enough to have met and became friends with some very nice people.Taught golf for awhile when I live there and also work at Bennigan's which was close to the Bronco's training facility.
Golf students and friends:
Havan Moses, Allen Aldridge, Al Wilson, John Elway

Friends :
Simon Fletcher, Robert Dupree(man could they drink), Rod Smith(grew up alot, now a great man), Mark Schlereth (just a great man),Mike Richi AV'S (Wild man)

New each other: Mike Shanahan


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

I was married to the sister of World Champion Calf Roper Cody Ohl.I also rodeo'd w/ him back in the day when we were in the TYRA and the Little Britches Rodeo Association.I also met and drank beer w/ a few well known rodeo hands that were aquaintences w/ him.


----------



## DrumRunSteve (Oct 1, 2005)

I got to meet Bum Philips and got to hang out at his ranch for 1/2 a day...very interesting story on how he became a coach. He is the spokesperson for the accounting firm (GLO CPAs) that she works at.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I knocked out Twiggy from Marylin Manson in a bar in New Orleans.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

I met Miny Me (Vern) in a strip club on Bourbon St. early this year.


----------



## fishgravy (Mar 5, 2007)

Sat next to Slim Pickens on a plane from Rock Springs Wy, to Denver. He talked to me the whole trip. God broke the mold after Slim, great guy.


----------



## iwant2fish (Jan 28, 2005)

played rugby with todd snider at swt, still see him play/ have beers with him. also work with marlyn burns whom was in Texas chainsaw massacre, the original one.


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

My father and Gen Alexander Haig were best friends growing up and is my brothers godfather. never met him though


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i made a short film with paris hilton.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Lived next door to David Kersh at SWT. Spent many a day hanging out by the pool at Village Green apartments knockin' back cold buds. Between hangovers, I was trying to get an education and he was trying to pen the next hit song. About the same year that I graduated, David signed with Curb records and recorded a couple of hit songs. I had a fraternity brother from New Braunfels, Brian Orr that has been in a few movies and TV commercials. Met and hung out with alot of the top motocross guys over the years.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Great replies guys.

I forgot to add singer Johnny Rodriguez to my original post. Johnny came and hung out at our wedding reception (Falcon Point Country Club).

The reply about Joaquin Jackson got me to remember this. 

"....While Rodriguez was serving a jail term, Texas Ranger Joaquin Jackson heard him sing and introduced him to music promoter Happy Shahan, who booked Rodriguez to work as a singing stagecoach driver at the Alamo Village Amusement Park during 1970-1971." That started his career.

It was funny to hear Johnny talk about this. He got thrown in jail for stealing a goat and barbecuing it. He said he did not realize that stealing livestock in Texas is a felony. They both remained friends after this.
Johnny lived with a good friend of mine for a while in Corpus.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i made a short film with paris hilton.


Well "THAT" certainly clears some things up! Don't worry though, they have medicine that should clear the rest up!







Guy


----------



## I_Just_Wanna_Fish (Aug 22, 2007)

thats funny i dont care who ya are


Hooked Up said:


> Well "THAT" certainly clears some things up! Don't worry though, they have medicine that should clear the rest up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Well let's see, spent a week in Saint Martin with Chip Moody in the 80's. Flew 1st class cross country with Paul Simon and Mark Mosley. Mark let me wear his super bowl ring and Paul signed a book I was writing. Won 2nd place in a reggae dance contest with Tyne Daley as my dance partner, also in the 80's when she was on Cagney and Lacey. I've met Nolan Ryan and actually had conversations with him, neat guy. I met George Bush when he was part owner of the Rangers. We were at a banquet where everyone was getting sloshed. He drank diet pepsi only. Here's a pic of Tyne Daley when we were in Saint Martin.


----------



## firelt (Dec 3, 2004)

The triplets who play the coach's wife new baby on Friday Night Lights are my great neices.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I smoked a few with willie when I was about 15 at my uncles ranch up around canyon lake.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I knew Renee Zellweiger as well, she served me many a cocktail in a certain Gentlemen's club in Austin that I used to frequent years ago. She worked there as a waitress. So did Krista Allen a year or two later who always told us she was going to Hollywood and become famous.

I know 4 of the ladies who were extras dancing in the bar scene of the recent Sin City movie. One even had a speaking part. They're all members of the Texas Rollergirls flat track rollerderby team. Come to think of it, I know the 2006 Flat track Rollerderby Champion Texas Rollergirls and they use my pictures on their website.


----------



## cenafan87 (Jun 7, 2006)

My cousin is Allan Jackson (the country music singer) and have another cousin Brian Vickers (nascar driver)


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

Y'all ain't got squat on kenny.


Oh, and I know Angel also.


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

U The Man!



SNM said:


> I messed around with Eva Longoria in College. (A&M Kingsville)


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

You may know my brother Arthur Parker.



SNM said:


> I messed around with Eva Longoria in College. (A&M Kingsville)


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

My dad did a fair amount of business with James Baker. So my folks were invited to the Bush 41 inauguration. Unfortunately they couldn't go as by brother was terminally ill at the time. 
Byron


----------



## BS (May 24, 2004)

Oh my best bud went to Bellaire High School with the Randy Quaid. The Quaids were 1 of 5 contractors in the elect business back when it was a tight town. My bother in law dated Shelly Duvall back in the 60's when they lived in Spring Branch. She was in love with him too. Kinda funny since he said she was a strange one. And look what happened, she plays Olive Oil in the Popeye movie! 

Byron


----------



## Salzig (May 21, 2004)

Back around '59 or '60 I was "spun out" by Bobby Unser in a stockcar race in Albuquerque.


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i made a short film with paris hilton.


I know. She told me about the movie. She also referred to it as 
"a short one".


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I jes' remembered: I have (had) a good friend in college who was DJ on a popular west Alabama country radio station.

After graduation, he went "shock jock rock" on a station in B'ham, then lost his job when he crossed the line (don't know the incident details) . He came back with a "clean" rock show that has done well. At one time, it was nationally syndicated out of St. Louis. www.steveanddc.com I haven't spoken to him in years. We used to love "slasher movies" and went to them all the time. He also loved to mess with the traveling evangalists that were popular when we were in college (Earnest "put your hands on the TV" Angsley, for one.) He got thrown out of several revivals for recording comedic pieces with the revival as a backdrop. Now he's a Christian himself and a lot lower key.

I met lots of country stars by helping him with his live appearances back in college. I don't know much about country music, but I met a lot of country stars who came to town. Most were nice, but I'm terrible with names (Bill Munroe, the bluegrass guy, was VERY nice. I vaguely remember drinking with some of Buffet's band. one night.)


----------



## sharkski (May 22, 2004)

*Famous people*

My son Derek Cox Berg. He is in his first major movie, he is listed as teenager # 1 in Stephen King new movie "The Mist" to be released on November 21st. Not sure how long his part is but he is in the movie.


----------



## TxHook'Em (May 22, 2006)

Billy Idol (William Broad) and I are in the same motorcycle club (The Too Much Fun Club) and he and I have had a few beers together.


I am a huge fan of Billy Idol, Love his music and his rebel look. One cool dude!!!
He aint that young no more but he's still carries that rebel persona very well the last time I saw him in a documentary.


----------



## Just Fishin (Jul 15, 2006)

I have had many great passings with the famous or nearly famous. When I was 17 I worked the NBA All-star game in Chicago and part of my job was to go into the locker room at half-time and the end of the game and hand out statistics to the players. Got to meet Wilt Chamberlain, Walt Frazier (An Alum from SIU), Nate Archibald, Dave Cowen and Bill Russell (Who was announcing the game). BTW Bill Russell is an A... H.... More recently, just this weekend for my big 50, I had drinks at the house of Evelyne Boren, a famous painter in Santa Fe, NM. The painting part was not a big deal, BUT Evelyne was the underwater stunt double for Claudine Auger in Thunderball. My most infamous contact is that I have an autographed picture of myself and people from work with OJ Simpson. We had him entertain at a company event, and he authographed a picture.
My favorite one, although not my wife's is that we stayed next door to Lorenzo Lamas and his Playboy wife Shauna Sands in Cost Rica, and got to be extra's in a episode of Air America.


----------



## TX CHICKEN (Jun 4, 2004)

My great great uncle was Eddie Dean--not very well known but one of the original singing cowboys.I met a bunch of SA Spurs back in the late 70's and early 80"s. George Gervin lived down the street for years when I was a kid. We had season tickets right behind George Strait in the old arena and he was always super nice and always remembered our names--impressed many girlfriends in those days. Hung out with Sandra Bullock a few times in Austin--a friend of mine was best buds with her boyfriend--Bob Schneider and also got drunk at Matthew Mcconaughey's house because the same friend went to school with him--he was drunk everytime I saw him!


----------



## ToolMan (May 31, 2004)

I know Ollie Taylor. I see him a couple of days a week. Some times we have time to talk. He is still got some stories about his ABA days.

ToolMan


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I got to shake Angel's hand at last years fishing show! :slimer:


----------



## calixtog (May 24, 2006)

The late, great, Captain *******, Dick Murdoch knew me well enough to call me whenever he flew into Michigan to go get him at the airport. The first place he always went to was Gianapolis' Ribs in Wayne.

Eddie Guerrero was another good friend. I still miss him.

Never like Chris Benoit. Too, too intense.

Cg


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

I had a few drinks with Ringo Starr and John Matusak while they were filming a movie called Caveman. We were staying in the Holliday Inn Zona Rosa in Mexico City and they were working in the Durango area. Ringo was sort of a smartazz at first but with a little rum he turned into a complete and total jerk. Matusak wasn't far behind him. When Ringo's wife returned from her day of shopping Matusak elbowed me and we ducked and ran for cover.


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*School with famous*

*I went to junior high with Kenny Rogers - high school with Tommy Sands*
*and A.J. Foyt's wife. All in Houston,Tx*


----------



## Danny Jansen (Sep 15, 2005)

When i was a kid my dad rented some farm land from J. Frank Dobie. He would come to our house in the summer time and tell stories to us and the neighbor kids.

My fraternity brother is Powers Booth. He and I spent 4 or 5 hours in the San Marcos city jail one Friday afternoon in 1967.

Roded at SWT with Phil Lyons.


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Have met plenty of politicians, athaletes, musicians and actor/actresses thru the years. Most are pretty nice when you get them away from the crowd, but when others are around they usually put up a pretty strong "shield". 

One of my favorite scenes was at an aggie game, my buddy was talking to Bucky Richardson. Bucky had been in the "pro's" for 1-2 years at this point and it was my friend's family box. My friend introduced himself and Bucky, with his sunglasses on and a haughty air says "I'm Bucky" but doesn't offer his hand. My friend (who knew who he was) says "I'm sorry, but I didn't catch your last name? Bucky who?"

He was obviously screwing with him and it worked. He steamed on that the rest of the game.

Others are fantastic to sit with and talk to. I remember sitting and talking about duck calling with Nolan Ryan, talking to George Rodrigue about how humerous it is to see the difference between fame and poverty in the art world, James Hatfield about his favorite shotgun for waterfowling...

I was bowhunting with Ted Nugent in 1988, down in South Texas. I chose not to talk to him much because some of the other guys kept going up to him and trying to "buddy up". He wound up sitting next to me at supper and around the fire and asked if I minded, since he just needed to unwind. Man, can that guy go off on a rant, but with a great sense of humor.

I was running in the "Doug Sanders, Willie Nelson Fun Run" one year and was jogging alongside Willie. We made some small talk and then some corporate guy came up and asked how he could get him to endorse his line of shoes. I saw the pain in Willie's face and said "Mr Nelson, I know you sing your own music alot, but one of your best songs is playing on the radio right now. Would you like to borrow my walkman?"

He gave me a relieved smile, put on the headphones and we started cranking up our speed, leaving the corporate guy in our dust.

Many more, but most not worth repeating other than for the sake of dropping the name.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

DOH!!! :headknock I've fished with Homer Simpson.


----------



## koyhoward (Jan 8, 2007)

All the mentions of Nolan Ryan got me thinking. When I was playing baseball at Sul Ross, Nolan Ryan was in town for a TPWD meeting. The baseball field in Alpine, Kokernot field, is very famous. Nolan wanted to see it on his way to the meeting so they stopped by in the middle of our practice. He was a great guy, shook everyone's hand and told a few stories. Great guy.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

When I was a teenager...many moons ago...me, my sister and several friends went down to Surfside Beach one afternoon...spent the afternoon with several guys we'd met from Houston. This one guy in the group was so cute..but he was kind of "stuck on himself"...he bragged that he was going to Hollywood and be a star..but, he *was *cute. So, being teens...we just hung on his everyword! As *he was* so cute!! my sister and I one eve were watching this new show on TV...we were speechless...there he was..the *fonz*..Henry Winkler...I had a picture from that day for a long time..I'm sure it's packed somewhere..but Lord that was so long ago!! (yes..he was so cute!!lol)


----------



## NVUS2 (Aug 14, 2005)

Back in the late 60's early 70's I lived next door to the "Voice of Mission Control" for NASA during the Gemini and early Apollo missions. I was just a kid but our families are still best of friends today. He was also the 'Voice of Mission Control' in the movie Saturn 9. He is a really awesome man!

When I was in college I waited on George Strait at Pizza Hut in San Marcos (1984ish)....He stiffed me on the tip....He was there with his wife and 2 kids. Can't say I like him very much.


----------



## bk005 (Feb 23, 2005)

My Grand Dad and Uncle were in the Marines and fought in the Paciffic with Bum Phillips, they stayed in touch. I have some pics of them somewhere in the paciffic, he was a purdy good sized dude back then.


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

nosaltincentx said:


> All the mentions of Nolan Ryan got me thinking. When I was playing baseball at Sul Ross, Nolan Ryan was in town for a TPWD meeting. The baseball field in Alpine, Kokernot field, is very famous. Nolan wanted to see it on his way to the meeting so they stopped by in the middle of our practice. He was a great guy, shook everyone's hand and told a few stories. Great guy.


My cousin was Nolan Ryan's 4k strike out. lol


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

My cousin is Lee Canalito...ex boxer


----------



## Big Daddy (May 27, 2004)

This was taken about 2 hours ago,,,


----------



## KG2 (Nov 15, 2006)

my parents know John Cornyn if a politician counts...


----------



## jb1585 (Sep 18, 2007)

Been friends with # 84 Haywood Jefferies for about 6 years


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

I mule deer hunted on Ricky Schrodders ranch in Colorado years back.
He helped guide the hunters.
His dad was the outfitter..


----------



## kurt68 (May 21, 2004)

Well I work for a medical school so I deal a lot with this man. He is pretty neat to talk to. Did you know hw worked on Governor Conelly in 63 when he and the president were shot in Dallas. You should hear him talk about it. Also, he was the president of the Boone and Crocket club. Talk about some hunting. Also, all the astronauts from JSC caome thru my office to train. I have some pics with the new teacher that went into space a couple of months ago, Barbara Jordan. They gave me a flag and pictoral collage of snap shots from space with an American Flag. Some of the most down to earth people are astronuats.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

OH I forgot a great one. When I was in the Army stationed at Ft Campbell, Hank Williams Jr. came in to our watering hole with a girl in a wheel chare and they partied with us until closing time. What great guy. We all really felt great about him taking the time to hang out with a bunch of young GIs and not getting the least bit of media coverage for doing it.


----------



## Bryce (May 28, 2004)

Spent alot of time fishing with Ed Holder (outdoors writer) R.I.P.
Spent an evening with Ray Price


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

All the ones I know are old surfers. Buffalo Kealana, Rell and Martha Sunn, Wally Froeseth, Keona and Kinoa Downing, Ben Aipa, Buzzy Trent and a few others.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

Are saltwater artists considered famous? I run around with John Dearman (we both graduated from Sam Rayburn in Pasadena), have dinner with Guy Harvey, and do some collaborative work with Kevin R. Brant in Florida (does a lot of the SKA stuff as well as all the illustrations in "Sport Fish of the Gulf of Mexico".


----------



## Belt Sanders (Jun 30, 2004)

I got drunk with Shakes the Clown. I was shaking pretty good the next day.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

scwine said:


> Great replies guys.
> 
> I forgot to add singer Johnny Rodriguez to my original post. Johnny came and hung out at our wedding reception (Falcon Point Country Club).
> 
> ...


Dude you are my hero, I always wondered about that line in the DAC song, he sings "long before Rodriguez stole that goat" I pride myself on knowing a lot about country music (my wife calls it useless knowledge) I could never figure out that line and I was wondering if DAC was talking about JR.


----------



## TILT (Feb 13, 2007)

Met Magic Johnson and Michael Copper an after game party at the old Stouffer Hotel next to the Summit. Had a few (OK, several) with Calf roper Fred Whittfield at the Longhorn. Met Pat Green before he got big time. We were staying at the same hotel in New Braunfels. Chilled out in the pool for a while after he played Greene Hall.


----------



## Wedge (Apr 29, 2005)

I spent twenty years working for the state of Texas at the big house before I retired. Spent three years dealing with death row.....knew a lot of famous people there. Albeit famous for the most dreadful reasons.


----------



## TomCat (Jan 6, 2006)

My 84 year old aunt gave me a picture of herself and "Alfalfa" of the Spanky and our Gang fame. The story she told was Buck Owens had a big party and all these Hollywood types were invited. Buck tried to fix Alfalfa up with my aunt but she wanted nothing to do with his ugly ***. She said all he wanted to do was put his hand under her sweater. Roy Rogers and Dale Evans made a cameo appearance but they didn't drink and really didn't want to be there. They had their picture taken with some of the guest and local politicians and left. It's really funny listening to her tell those stories.


----------



## Texas Marine Clean (Apr 14, 2006)

I drank some some beer and played pool with THE RANDY RODGERS BAND at my buddies house


----------



## Firehap (Sep 30, 2005)

Red Duke walked into the bathroom behind me and didnt wash his hands after using the stall lol. The famous surgeon. Don't they always wash up?

My cousin opened for George in the early 80s and had to go out and knock on his bus door and someone inside opened it to my cousins surprise ole George(I forget his last name)was snortin' some lines lol.


----------



## ATE_UP_FISHERMAN (Jun 25, 2004)

I always wondered the same. Green for that info.


StinkBait said:


> Dude you are my hero, I always wondered about that line in the DAC song, he sings "long before Rodriguez stole that goat" I pride myself on knowing a lot about country music (my wife calls it useless knowledge) I could never figure out that line and I was wondering if DAC was talking about JR.


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

_George(I forget his last name)was snortin' some lines lol._

Man, sorry, but I'd really like to dispute that. That's an old rumor that should have been dispelled decades ago. I went to San Marcos with GS in the mid to late 70's. We were their first 'dance crew' and supported them everywhere they played, way before they even appeared on Austin City Limits. His original steel player is still one of my trusted allies. Anyway, GS would barely even drink a beer much less do anything else. His last name fits him, trust me. Let's put that one to rest. His road crew perhaps...but not him.


----------



## Rick Kersey (Apr 14, 2005)

I know McTrout !


rk


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

My wife and I had an interesting night at a restaurant in New Orleans. The wait was about two hours so we sat at the end of the bar away from everyone and ordered a bottle of wine. A guy walks up and asked me if anyone was sitting here. Dude, it was Glen Fry. I was star struck. I almost fell out of my chair. It had to be a several minutes before I could speak. We shared our bottle of wine with him and had some laughs. Very nice guy. We finally got to our table and the waiter brings us a bottle of wine and says this is from Mr. Fry. The guy sent us a $400 bottle of wine. The funny part about it was my wife had no clue who he was. 

I grew up a coupe of street over from Client Black. I would see him and his brother on Sunday for a friendly game of smear the queer. He was a few years older than me at the time. He was little guy but his brother would put it on ya.

I also had the pleasure of spending a few days with Robin Williams and his wife. My wife and I were on vacation on a small island in the South Pacific. This place was pretty remote no electricity. Only five couples on the whole island. We went to dinner the first night and guess who was sitting across from us. I would have to say he is one of the funniest people I have ever been around. The few days we were there I didn't see him with a shirt on or a pair of shoes. Even at lunch and dinner. I can honestly say I spit up wine all over Robin Williams. The guy was hilarious. To top it off when we left he pick up the bar tab for every couple on the island. Let me tell you we had a few.


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Taught a very "pickled" Pat Green how to play Omaha one night after a show in New Orleans about 4 years ago. After 3 trips to the ATM he started to catch on but I had to go to work as it was 7am. Nobody else in the place knew who he was even though he had one of hottest songs in the country at the time. Awesome guy. Went to school with Henry Thomas (E.T.). Known several Spurs and shot skeet with Tim Duncan and wife one afternoon very cool and funny guy.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Only really known..*

..a few, but met many others.

Knew Rudy Grigar quite well, fished with him several times, in my teens and early 20's. I always thought he was a cranky ol' story teller - 'cuz hearing him talk about our trips together I kept thinking "I wish I was there". The fish were always larger and more numerous when he told the story! But I kept my mouth shut and learned his spots, especially around Panther Point.

Jack Cowan was our neighbor in Rockport (Key Allegro). Fished with him and his family many times. Still have his family's number and address.

Also knew Doug English and A. Stettner pretty well - they used to give me and my dad lures all the time when they were at fish fry's at a mutual friends in Rockport. Of course, I had no idea who they were at the time.

Bonnie Raitt tried to pick me up in Houston (Fitzgerald's - 1970's) once when I was in my 20's (Only said no because I was with my GF), but she gave me her number and we chatting on the phone a few times and met the next time she was in town. She was an virtual unknown at the time and drinking pretty heavily - which is why I probably looked good to her - and why I didn't pursue anything with her. I was pretty into music and my guitar at the time, and we jammed at a few parties - before she would pass out.

Went to high school with Kelly Emberg, sat right behind her and used to tease her and pull her hair. Never in a million years would I have thought she could have become a super model - she was very plain, almost homely.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Bonnie and Clyde stopped and asked for directions at my great grandmother's house in Lockhart. She fed them lunch and thought they were nice folk. It was sometime later when she found out who they were.

My wife works with Red Duke. I used to watch him on channel 25 news in Victoria back in the day.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

My mom was a Clements, but her Mom was a LEE from Robert E Lee. He was her Grandfather.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

I know that Haute Pursuit owes me a beer !


----------



## Mike in Friendswood (May 21, 2004)

My Mom was named American Mother of the Year in 1992. She has written a couple books and got to travel all over the U.S. Needless to say, I am pretty proud of her.

http://www.americanmothers.org/sites/americanmothers.org/misc/2007pastnationalmoy.pdf


----------



## tiger (Jun 1, 2004)

Had Brenda Lee flirted with me till my girlfiend got pizzed, 25 years ago,biggest little lady I ever met.Very Sweet Lady
Spent the afternoon with Buck Taylor and his wife 15 yrs ago both very nice Taylor is a very very good western artist.
Knew Red Adair, really fat girl did he signed for us when we tried to adopt a boy,we had him 2 yrs then a grandmother took him away from us.
Know a guy down south called Mc muffin Mc smack or something like that he aint much to speak of but he fishes with this really hot blond that probably outfishs him.
Trevor Brazil,Strand Smith and a couple more are my best friends nephews,Shali Lord is his niece.
And last is my favorite,if you ever been down Kemah way the hottest blonde thats been around since Pier 6,the real T bones,Red Barn,Perks,and the infamous Stardust is Shelia my fat girl!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Took George Bush Sr fishing twice.. along with another boat full of secret service folks..(he wanted the best) AWWWeeee

Charlie


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I was put back together by the DeBakey/Morris team at the Methodist hospital! After a month in the Cleveland hospital, it was determined that they didn't have the facilities to help me any further! 2 months in Methodist and I walked out semi upright after getting hung up and hole punched by a little squatty no-named angus bull in a small jackpot out of Cut-N-Shoot. The colon, liver and kidney were easy to fix but that pancreas is a mo-fo! DeBakey mainly visited in the ICU :smile:

Cured me of Sunday evening jackpots though! :biggrin:

Gene Watsons son (Gary) worked for me some years back...met Alan Jackson over there one night while he and Gene were playing!

I wired a beer joint called "The Back Alley" on Richmond a few years back and met David Bowie and some evil little feller that called himself 'Tin Man'! Became quite close with several members of the Madden family out of Chicago there also!


----------



## BayTex (May 31, 2006)

Very good personal friend and neighbor of the new Kansas City Royals Manager - Trey Hillman.
He spent 13 years in the Yankee organization coaching throughout the minor league system. 1 year as the Rangers Director of Player Development, then the last 5 years in Japan managing a team there. Won the Japan championship last year, and was runner up this year before getting the Royals job.
He interviewed with the Rangers, Padres and A's last year and finally made it to the "Big Leagues" this year!!!


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

The Captain said:


> My mom was a Clements, but her Mom was a LEE from Robert E Lee. He was her Grandfather.


We might be kin folk.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
[email protected]
www.TexasBigFish.com

Team Brown Lures
Team Mosca Boats
Team Kubala Kustom Rods
Team Midcoastproducts.com


----------



## J L Dunn (Sep 16, 2005)

My room mate in College was the Doctor who tried to save John Kennedy's life at Parkland Hospital.


JLD


----------

